# Showmanship and Halter!



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

You do everything the same for showmanship and halter just judged on different things...
Showmanship-mostly you and how you work with the horse,
Halter- horse's conformation and how well it sets up, you know..


----------



## thunderboomer (Jun 20, 2008)

im assuming you are showing some sort of stock breed, i've done arabs and half arabs so its different but somethings are similiar. In showmanship you have to do your quarters, halter you don't. In halter you need to be more worried about the horses apperance then yourself (but still be aware of your apperance). Showmanship is judged 40% on presentation and 60% on showmanship. Do not use black hoof polish in halter cause it is a comformation class and it will cover the hoof and the judge needs to see if there are any flaws. In showmanship they can ask you questions about parts of the horse, equipment, horse care, etc. So if you can you might want to study some of the basics. The questions they ask depend on the level you are showing. When you get your showmanship pattern pay attention to where the cones are and what side they have the handler on. Show clean piviots are better then quick messy ones. I like to stand in front of my horse when i back him up. Do not touch your horse with your whip. After every horse has been presented to the judge and he is doing the final walk down make sure you show your number to the judge. Just take your time and make your pattern clean, don't rush, if your pattern says to halt and piviot at cone B make sure you halt for like a few seconds so that the judge knows you actually stopped. With arabs we ask them to stretch, i would google some pictures on the breed you are showing and the class and look at how there heads are positioned. Make sure your clothes are neat in and clean, if you show in hunt attire then braid your horse. Don't over do the goop and oil and stuff. When you are presenting stand in front of the horse. When you are lined up don't crowd other exhibitors, you want to give yourself room if you have to walk your horse foreward to correct him. Straigh Lines! Pick a spot on the wall and walk or trot to it. When going to the judge line your horse up with the judge, not yourself, look just to the side of the judges horses and your horse should be lined up. When going to your judge don't stop to far away that the judge has to walk to you, but don't stop to close that you are in his space. If you stop to close the judge may not move which means you'll have to back your horse up to be able to set him up which just looks sloppy. Always know where your judge is, make sure you are lined up with your job before you walk or trot away and back into line up. Acknowledge your judge when you come in and when you are dismissed from presenting. Sorry i know this is all jumbled, but i hope it helps, and i hope you kick butt. Good Luck!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the advice! I feel better now! The show's tomorrow! *gulp*

I'll tell you how I do!


----------



## thunderboomer (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow sorry about all my spelling errors i'm gonna repaste what i told you and correct the errors and bold and underline the words that i corrected

im assuming you are showing some sort of stock breed, i've done arabs and half arabs so its different but somethings are similiar. In showmanship you have to do your quarters, halter you don't. In halter you need to be more worried about the horses apperance then yourself (but still be aware of your apperance). Showmanship is judged 40% on presentation and 60% on showmanship. Do not use black hoof polish in halter cause it is a comformation class and it will cover the hoof and the judge needs to see if there are any flaws. In showmanship they can ask you questions about parts of the horse, equipment, horse care, etc. So if you can you might want to study some of the basics. The questions they ask depend on the level you are showing. When you get your showmanship pattern pay attention to where the cones are and what side they have the handler on. *Slow* clean piviots are better then quick messy ones. I like to stand in front of my horse when i back him up. Do not touch your horse with your whip. After every horse has been presented to the judge and he is doing the final walk down make sure you show your number to the judge. Just take your time and make your pattern clean, don't rush, if your pattern says to halt and piviot at cone B make sure you halt for like a few seconds so that the judge knows you actually stopped. With arabs we ask them to stretch, i would google some pictures on the breed you are showing and the class and look at how there heads are positioned. Make sure your clothes are neat in and clean, if you show in hunt attire then braid your horse. Don't over do the goop and oil and stuff. When you are presenting stand in front of the horse. When you are lined up don't crowd other exhibitors, you want to give yourself room if you have to walk your horse foreward to correct him. Straigh Lines! Pick a spot on the wall and walk or trot to it. When going to the judge line your horse up with the judge, not yourself, look just to the side of the judges *shoulder *and your horse should be lined up. When going to your judge don't stop to far away that the judge has to walk to you, but don't stop to close that you are in his space. If you stop to close the judge may not move which means you'll have to back your horse up to be able to set him up which just looks sloppy. Always know where your judge is, make sure you are lined up with your *judge* before you walk or trot away and back into line up. Acknowledge your judge when you come in and when you are dismissed from presenting. Sorry i know this is all jumbled, but i hope it helps, and i hope you kick butt. Good Luck! [/b]


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Well this is how things ended up

I got 3rd in showmanship. The pattern was dumb. Walk to the judge, set up, stand there, do a 180, trot back into the line.

The Champion held onto the chain of her show lead the entire time too! Ugh, I was very mad. But I didn't do my best. Duke was horribly hyper (which NEVER happens). I accidently backed him with two hands and in my head I was screaming "stupid, stupid, stupid!" and then for our turn he wouldn't move and i kinda walked into him and pushed him around. And then he didn't want to trot :roll: So that didn't go so great

But he got reserve champion in halter so I must have done something right there even though the horse behind us (reserve champ showman) was literally a foot and a half away from Duke's tail...

I think I did okay for this being my first show and I was nervous out of my mind!


----------

